# renal dialysis



## cbunti (Dec 17, 2008)

We have a physician that sees a dialysis patient in the clinic once a month for evaluation. However, the patient is receiving dialysis at a location in another city.
Can he/her bill for the treatments being given as long as she evaluates them once a month. I think this would fall under the incident-to service but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Dec 27, 2008)

No, he/she can not bill for the treatment (if it wasn't done it doesn't get coded)





cbunti said:


> We have a physician that sees a dialysis patient in the clinic once a month for evaluation. However, the patient is receiving dialysis at a location in another city.
> Can he/her bill for the treatments being given as long as she evaluates them once a month. I think this would fall under the incident-to service but I'm not completely sure.


----------

